# Army Painting Challenge - July 2013



## humakt

New thread for July.

Good luck.


----------



## Old Man78

Okidoke, gonna go for another dread, get a regular dreadnought talon going!!


----------



## Nordicus

I'm going for a soulgrinder this month. I will post a picture when I get home!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Probably going to be a predator for me. Need to check what i have unpainted when i get home and ill post a pic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Decisions, decisions. I'm tired of painting 15mm stuff, so it's back to 40k, but do I keep going with my almost 20 year long SWs project, or finally take the plunge and go with a new army?

I think it'll have to be some Farsight Tau. Pictures to follow.


----------



## Septok

Taking a relative break this month to get some work in on other projects (i.e. Pylons and CSM), so I'm going to paint up Imotekh the Stormlord this month. Planning on going all-out on making him look badass though, so it should be better than normal. Pic to follow in the next few days, once I've finished the Champion I'm working on.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Either going to do a small squad of Banshees in Luggananth colors for my Harlies, my unassembled Wraithlord, or finally put some paint on my Khorso Khan conversion...although I may hold off on all C:SM stuff until the codex drops and keep on the high from the Eldar Codex.

**edit**
OK, decided that I want to paint some of the new units I picked up and will actually use. So for this month, time to paint up a Falcon for my Harlies:


----------



## Relise

A unit if Bloodcrushers for me this month 😊


----------



## Tawa

Hellbrute this month :so_happy:

Picture of all the bits to follow in the morning 

EDIT:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got a picture. Three crisis suits that will form part of Farsight's bodyguard, but for the purpose of the challenge they will count as a crisis team.


----------



## SwedeMarine

OK so i plan on doing just a Sgt Telion but if i need to i have other scouts that can be painted as well. Just let me know if this works or i need to rethink.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Got A grot mob this month.

got some on this sprue

















and some things i will use as grot but not sure what they are .. i think they are somthing to do with ogres


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus Month 3*

and to continue in the Dark Vengeance theme... here's this moths effort.. Deathwing.


----------



## Zero Effect

Good afternoon fellow challengers,

I will be painting up for July a unit of 10 Bloodletters of Khorne.










Good luck all.

Zero Effect


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Will be doing the chariot I didn't get done the first month:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

SwedeMarine said:


> OK so i plan on doing just a Sgt Telion but if i need to i have other scouts that can be painted as well. Just let me know if this works or i need to rethink.


I think you will need the rest of the squad, the only restriction to the challenge is that the units are game legal and on his own Tellion isn't iirc.





Ring Master "Honka" said:


> and some things i will use as grot but not sure what they are .. i think they are somthing to do with ogres



They're Gnoblars...a seperate type of goblinoid. kinda like the difference betwix Chimps and Orangutans. 



I'll also be working on a grot mob this time around.


----------



## Jacobite

Apologies for the shocking picture but I leave before the sun comes up and get home after it goes down. This is this months entry into the Painting challenge. Work is still kicking me in the ass but going to give it a shot anyway. A squad of CC Termies.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

My K.o.W shipment has arrived so I'll be knocking out a unit of 3 angels this month. Pictures to follow.

*EDIT: changing to a unit of cavalry I started today: 









If I get the chance I'll do the angels as well!


----------



## SwedeMarine

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I think you will need the rest of the squad, the only restriction to the challenge is that the units are game legal and on his own Tellion isn't iirc.


Hmmm... But i already have a squad of scouts that i want to add him to. no worries ill put up pics of the rest of the squad when i get the chance probably tomorrow.


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, for me I'm going with a Grey Knight Strike Squad this month, brand spankers so unfortunately I don't have a picture of a squad with nearly as much character as Grimzag's!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Iraqiel said:


> I don't have a picture of a squad with nearly as much character as Grimzag's!


*looks at the random goblinoids he gathered from his bits boxes*
Yeah..that's totally what i was aiming for when i spent ages planning the models for this unit.....

Unfortnately it looks like the grots are going to have to wait till another month...there have been compications. Several of the snots made a break for it an have gone into hiding, they'll turn up but i'm not going to turn the room upside down for them right now.
Instead i'll try and get this bad boy done.



















For force organisation purposes i'm treating this as a kustom battle fortress with supercannon and bigzappa. It still needs some work on the detailing, rivvets and such.


----------



## 1ale4

I'll start this challenge with a GK dreadnought


----------



## cirs85

Been gone for a while, deployments happen. Decided against AoBR marines... Spent a few hours on cleaning flash and removing mould lines. The DV marines are a lot better so doing them instead. Using one AoBR marine as a test dummy.


----------



## Septok

Here he is before any paint. Should be done in a few days.


----------



## SwedeMarine

As Promised earlier heres the full Squad. Already started work on Sgt telion but posted the before image earlier. Hopefully this still counts.


----------



## Mossy Toes

10 chaos space marines 
http://twitter.com/mossy_toes/status/354343385093521409/photo/1

Apologize for poor linking and photo format; working through some difficulties with tech


----------



## LegionThree

Ok building another Baal predator that will probably double as a razorback.


----------



## emissaryofdark

A late start this month but here is this months entry
back to my dark elves

cutting this close! here they are


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Ok My lion tamer and mini lions are ready for this month.










Looks like i need to think of what im doing for next month.... damn


----------



## Iraqiel

Hahaha Honka that was a brilliant idea! Could I suggest an acrobat/Trapeze troupe of Stormboyz? 

For myself, I've got my Strike Squad polished off. Edit: I'm currently on holiday and don't have a drill handy, so I'll be fixing up those undrilled weapons later on.



















I've done two left hands for my Justicar, so that I can play him as WYSIWYG but can swap in this falchion to line up with the fluff I'm putting together for him.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

My entry this month is the prince on his griffin. abit late this month but I have some days spare!


----------



## Relise

This months entry finished. 3 Bloodcrushers. 
Before








And after









Now to build next months entry 😄


----------



## Nordicus

Better late than never!

Here's the proof of my Soulgrinder and it being primed.

Work shall start now!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

All done I'm quite happy with it If I was doing another leader/big model I would spend more time on the very details when all the parts are together!


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Siege Dreadnought for the Iron Hands this month!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> Got a picture. Three crisis suits that will form part of Farsight's bodyguard, but for the purpose of the challenge they will count as a crisis team.


All done. Here they are with my previous test model on the left. I tried to do a bit more with the bases than I normally do. I was picturing some sort of toxic urban wasteland. Not sure how they came out.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

iamtheeviltwin said:


> Either going to do a small squad of Banshees in Luggananth colors for my Harlies, my unassembled Wraithlord, or finally put some paint on my Khorso Khan conversion...although I may hold off on all C:SM stuff until the codex drops and keep on the high from the Eldar Codex.
> 
> **edit**
> OK, decided that I want to paint some of the new units I picked up and will actually use. So for this month, time to paint up a Falcon for my Harlies:


Finished up my Falcon, pimped out Harlie style:


----------



## Iraqiel

Woah, that is one mean looking falcon tank!


----------



## Jacobite

One Terminator to go!


----------



## CGall10

Well I've been away from the forum for some time. I really want to be a part of this! I guess I'm going to have to use my real life cards for May and June and I'll paint this guy in the week remaining in July.

My first unit will be this Tomb King Liche Priest.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Instead i'll try and get this bad boy done.












Done.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I love Orky vehicles. One of these days I might get around to building an Ork army.


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow Grimzag, that is an exceptionally well painted orkmobile! I'm particularly impressed with your green-stuffed ork skull gun barrel welds and the depth of that mottled red colour scheme!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

iamtheeviltwin said:


> I love Orky vehicles. One of these days I might get around to building an Ork army.





Iraqiel said:


> Wow Grimzag, that is an exceptionally well painted orkmobile! I'm particularly impressed with your green-stuffed ork skull gun barrel welds and the depth of that mottled red colour scheme!



Thanks guys, i've got better pictures and a couple of different angles on my project log. The mottled effect was a new weathering technique i wanted to try out...yes i tested out a new technique on a superheavy without having the faintest idea as to whether it would work or not. the inner monologue went a little like this.

Dobo (sensible human type inner voice): Maybe we should try this out on a small model for practice...it's a lot of coats of paint and we could ruin a lot of building work...it's not like we could strip it either...

Grimzag: Waaaaaaaaaaagggggghhhhhh....PRACTICE is for WIMPS!...Gimme dat paint brush!!!


I did however film the process so i should be uploading a vid on how to do it in the next few days.


----------



## LegionThree

I will not use a RL card no sir. Here's some progress on the predator.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

My Iron Hands mighty Siege Dreadnought is Complete!!!







Roll on Next Month!

I see more marines in my future...


----------



## Tawa

Bollocks.

RL Card No.2 for me :cray:

I'm away from tomorrow and we'll be into next months entry when I get back


----------



## Iraqiel

Can we redeem a RL card if we double the output for a month? Or is that not in the spirit of the competition?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Mossy Toes said:


> 10 chaos space marines
> http://twitter.com/mossy_toes/status/354343385093521409/photo/1
> 
> Apologize for poor linking and photo format; working through some difficulties with tech


Finished: http://twitter.com/mossy_toes/status/360217862033506305/photo/1


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Iraqiel said:


> Can we redeem a RL card if we double the output for a month? Or is that not in the spirit of the competition?


Last year, Humakt announced several months where doing double would allow you to redeem a RL card. We won't know which months untill they happen though.


----------



## Zero Effect

Fellow Heresy followers.

I will have to withdraw from the challenge this year as my full time career had decided to deploy me away for several months towards the end of this year. 

I will return for the 2014 challenge if there is one. 

Good luck to all.

Zero Effect


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


> My K.o.W shipment has arrived so I'll be knocking out a unit of 3 angels this month. Pictures to follow.
> 
> *EDIT: changing to a unit of cavalry I started today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get the chance I'll do the angels as well!


Finally done these guys. They were truly a slog to get through!


----------



## Nordicus

And there we are, just in time; One Khorne Soulgrinder!


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus July Entry*

For July, Deathwing....


----------



## Old Man78

dread number two


----------



## SwedeMarine

Before


and After


----------



## Jacobite

So in my feline enforced offline time I did a lot. Here is the first in a few updates. Number one I finished the Sergeant, thus completing the demi squad and this months painting Challenge entry:

Here is the demi squad:


----------



## LegionThree

Sorry to hear that Zero, good luck on the trip. 
Heres my completed Razorback, gonna make a twin linked lascannon attacment for it at some point, once I find my mold that is.


----------



## Septok

Well, I procrastinated. At least I chose an easy model to do for the month in which I discovered Game of Thrones. 










I also wanted to show off his cloak:


----------



## Barnster

Going to have to use a Real Life card this month.

Hopefully I can come back strong next month with some chaotic intervention


----------



## 1ale4

Still need to make some details, but here it is:


----------



## CGall10

Well it looks like I got him done just in time! 

Sorry for the poor quality of the picture. All I have on me is my phone.


----------



## Nordicus

I would probably get a new photo up CGall10 - It's impossible to see any details on that photo


----------



## 1ale4

Nordicus said:


> I would probably get a new photo up CGall10 - It's impossible to see any details on that photo


Yeah, the camera focuses on the table.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Sad to say, I'm going to have to bow out of the challenge. Just to much stuff on my plate at the moment and painting is going to have to take a massive back seat to life at the moment. Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

I've been MIA all month and barely got my model finished. As in today... Then my camera with the before pic took a dump... Made a run for BestBuy to pic up a new camera for the after shot. So no before pic, except this wip:









And an after. Hope you guys are understanding!









As always, more pics in my plog.


----------



## humakt

I will be closing this thread on Sunday and compiling all the results so far.


----------



## humakt

CLosed for the month.


----------

